

How top apps will take advantage of iOS 8 (Mockups) - adit
https://medium.com/@aditshukla/what-your-favorite-apps-will-do-in-ios-8-60c3d73c8c66

======
bking
Not bad, but it doesn't mention anything about apps being able to send data to
each other. That is HUGE and will open the door for companies to partner up
and share features.

